# Games you think are perfect



## prowler (Dec 10, 2011)

So this sort of thread popped up on Neogaf and I wanted to hear what you guys have to say.
*ITT:* Games you think are perfect and don't think could be improved in any way.



Spoiler: Mine



Phantasy Star Online: Blue Burst





Xenosaga Episode 1




Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 10, 2011)

I like to think no game is perfect, so it can have room to expand and improve.

I try to think of something later that seem perfect, if that what you mean.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 10, 2011)

Only one that's really perfect IMHO is *Age of Empires 2 (Age of Kings and The Conquerors).* But it's perfect thanks to a major amount of nostalgia and playing time.
Furthermore, I think the AlterIWNet version of MW2 is epic too, but it could use zombies. With zombies, it would be another 10/10 in my book.


----------



## chris888222 (Dec 10, 2011)

I never really regard any game as perfect. Unless they are *really* so good that they really blow me out.


----------



## prowler (Dec 10, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> I like to think no game is perfect, so it can have room to expand and improve.





chris888222 said:


> I never really regard any game as perfect. Unless they are *really* so good that they really blow me out.


Alright, fuck the title perfect and just post games you think can't be improved. It really isn't a hard choice.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 10, 2011)

Portal 2 is practically flawless. Writing is masterful, puzzles are challenging, and the difficulty curve is perfect. I can't think of a single flaw with that game unless you want to go on about graphics, but those still look good, even with Source being a bit "dated" now.

Not sure if it's as perfect as I rated it but I thought Red Dead Redemption got up there. It was just one of those few games that was able to balance multiplayer and single player content without sacrificing one or another. You could buy the game for single player and still get your money and time's worth or buy it for multiplayer and get the same effect. Considering so many games have a "Catch 22" between single player and multiplayer, RDR was one of the few games to balance it well.

I'd probably say Mass Effect despite it being imperfect. It's glitchy and the gameplay is really inferior to ME2 (minus the RPG aspects) but it honestly revolutionized story telling in games. It created a unique universe (while obviously drawing from other sci-fi elements it's still unique rather than a rip off), deep characters (for the most part), an engaging plot, and had a weighty decision making mechanic. Plus the ability to transfer your character from game to game makes continuity seamless.

EDIT: It's really hard for me to choose any older games since, in retrospect, it looks like they can be improved upon so much or haven't aged well. If i had to choose one, it'd be Pokemon Gold/Silver/Crystal. While the Pokemon games after that have essentially improved on the formula by just adding more content, GSC is still the standard. It took the basic gameplay from RBY and improved on it before people considered Pokemon sequels to be just "more of the same". It added 100 new Pokemon which were all well designed and memorable. It had an entire new continent but gave you the blast from the past by including the entire old continent (well, most of it). It's still, to date, probably the best handheld RPG because it captures so many of the elements of what makes a handheld unique in combination with RPG elements.

I'll go into list for this explanation:
Handhelds have wider appeal: Even before this whole "casual wave", handhelds still had casual appeal. They were cheaper and didn't require too much commitment. Pokemon captured this perfectly by making the elements easy to grasp but still thoroughly engaging.
Pick up and play: Probably what I love most about portables is "pick up and play" value. Unlike other RPGs which require a save point to save or only have quick saves, Pokemon allowed a full-on save no matter where you were. The games are also story light and even then, the story is complete garbage. Which actually works here. If I'm on-and-off on a game, I'll find myself maybe rushing through a cutscene out of necessity. Pokemon never has that issue. Even if you don't want to mash through cutscenes here for some odd reason, they're short enough to get through quickly and unimportant if you don't want to read them at all.
Constant enjoyability: An issue I find with modern handheld games is that they lack lasting appeal. I find that buying a game for a handheld that I'll play once and let it collect dust for the rest of its life span is silly. I want something I can constantly pop into my portable for that daily theoretical bus ride or free time at school. Pokemon pretty much covered that while still keeping a RPG. Like a good, 20+ hour RPG is nice, but you find yourself playing it once and then with no real draw to come back to it. Pokemon had the whole "game after the game" going for it. Sure, I can put 50 hours or so into FFXIII, which is a nice run time, but I can put hundreds into Pokemon.
Variety: Well, Pokemon's gameplay can be a bit repetitive, but I'm talking about the choices you make to change the game. Not Mass Effect style choices, but basic things like what Pokemon to use. They're all unique so no two Pokemon are the same. You start the game and can choose one of three different Pokemon, with no access to others except by trade. You can restart the game and choose a new starter for a completely new experience. You can capture different Pokemon and use them, teach them different moves, try new strategies, and so on.
I'd say as a console RPG, Pokemon would be rather meh. But as a handheld RPG, it's masterful in combining every unique aspect of the handheld with RPG aspects while creating a unique experience that many games still seem unable to capture today.





EDIT 2: But another big question would be why I would choose GSC over the other Pokemon games. I myself am a believer in "superior sequels", where generally sequels, even while lacking some originality in content, are better than their predecessors because of their improved amount of content and tweaking of mechanics. I'd have to answer that with Pokemon becoming rather fluffy today. While there's more content in today's Pokemon, it's mostly useless. In GSC, "mini games" were basically just gambling. Even then, they were rather useless unless you wanted to play them. You could eventually buy coins on their own instead of gambling to get more. Nowadays there's "mini games" like fashion contests and stupid touch based stuff. There's also an overwhelming amount of Pokemon. Where 251 was a tangible goal, challenging but still reachable, the 600+ they have nowadays is just silly. There's way too many hoops to jump through for them. In GSC, I could just trade with the older games, trade with friends, and probably need to go to a Pokemon event once for Celebi. Nowadays you have to trade with like a bagillion different games (Black, White, Diamond, Pearl, Platinum, LeafGreen, FireRed, Ruby, Sapphire, and Emerald), which is more of an annoying process than it is challenging.

Oh, and Pokemon also introduced some early social gaming aspects between trading Pokemon and even the whole "friend battle" thing you could do once a week in GSC (where the game would remember the roster of the last friend you traded/battled against and you could fight them like once a week/day or something).

Oh, and I don't think they also ever brought back the day/night system, which I really loved. Waiting until it hit 6pm for the entire world to shift was a memorable part of my childhood. I'd always wait on starting up a new game to make sure I nabbed a Ghastly at Sprout Tower as one of my first Pokemon.

Oh, and the events based on time of day and day of the week are classic.

EDIT 3: *Yes, I have a gigantic boner for Pokemon GSC.*


----------



## DS1 (Dec 10, 2011)

(whoops, prowler wrote his addendum in the time I wrote this, so edit...)
I can't think of one because, like, perfection is absolute. If you think a game is perfect, that just means you have no imagination. The only games you could even consider being perfect are those which are self-contained (like Tetris or something), but even that can turn into a dumb philosophical conversation which eventually gets derailed by some idiot who is like, "Tetris isn't perfect because they don't give me enough line pieces!!!!".


----------



## chris888222 (Dec 10, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > I like to think no game is perfect, so it can have room to expand and improve.
> ...


Okay... Well I do have one title in mind. Patapon 2 really blew me. Lasting storyline, awesome music, need I say more?


----------



## prowler (Dec 10, 2011)

DS1, I didn't get enough time to quote you before you edited but what the fuck was you on about.

If you think a game is perfect you have no imagination? What?
It's just games you'd play that you wouldn't get bored of, no matter what year or how old you are. Jesus, when someone throws the title perfect, people cry saying there isn't one.

GBAtemp - having the need to question everything instead of just posting god damn games.


----------



## Master Mo (Dec 10, 2011)

I would say the only two games I would call flawlessly perfect and have aged so well that I still have the same feeling for those are tLo Zelda: aLttP and Super Metroid. Those two games are imo the pinnacle of gaming as it is!

And that comes from someone who would say Shenmue is the greatest game of all time but that would be massively subjective, since the game has many flaws...


----------



## Nujui (Dec 10, 2011)

I think Persona 4 would fit in nicely, sure their are somethings that are annoying, but the story is nice, gameplays nice. All around good game. Super Mario Bros 3 is another classic example of a game that never gets old, I still play it sometimes whenever I can't find anything else.

EDIT: I would also add Half Life to near perfect games as well.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 10, 2011)

Alright, I agree with windwaker. I seen portal 2 gbatemp walk through, base on that, I say that fit the bill.
Mario Galaxy 2

That is it ... for now.


----------



## emigre (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## DS1 (Dec 10, 2011)

Lol, well then write what you mean and don't flip out about it. My favorite game which I think is 'pefect' is Kaido Battle 2. Great music (you can even create your own soundtrack with the robust in-game music editing program), addictive gameplay, massive amounts of fanservice for car otaku, perfect physics, etc. etc.

Of course, every time my friend and I play it, after going on and on about how perfect it is, we say, "You know what would have made this game even better, if they could have got BMW and Ferrari licenses. Freakin' Sega... And you know, the S2000 doesn't handle all that well compared to real life.. I think they were pissed at Honda for BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH" and before you know it, the game is like... imperfect.

obligatory screenshot?


Spoiler


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 10, 2011)

Tetris.
By far, it is the most complex game I have ever played. It has a lot of action/RPG elements, where your decision depends on the entire storyline. It is so long, that I've never finished it yet! My playtime with it is about 1000-2000 hours. Best part of it, is that it has no minor or major bugs.
The developers obviously have put a lot of effort in this masterpiece.


----------



## DS1 (Dec 10, 2011)

Alan John said:


> Tetris.
> By far, it is the most complex game I have ever played. It has a lot of action/RPG elements, where your decision depends on the entire storyline. It is so long, that I've never finished it yet! My playtime with it is about 1000-2000 hours. Best part of it, is that it has no minor or major bugs.
> The developers obviously have put a lot of effort in this masterpiece.



My friend's mom beat Tetris, you're just doing it wrong.

More games I never get bored of playing, even though they are horribly flawed:
Mario 64
FFVII
SaGa 1
TWEWY
SFIII
Tekken 5
Gundam SEED OMNI vs ZAFT II+ etc.etc.
Style Savvy (actually pretty f'in close to perfect, when is the goddamn sequel coming out?)


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 10, 2011)

Alan John said:


> Tetris.
> By far, it is the most complex game I have ever played. It has a lot of action/RPG elements, where your decision depends on the entire storyline. It is so long, that I've never finished it yet! My playtime with it is about 1000-2000 hours. Best part of it, is that it has no minor or major bugs.
> The developers obviously have put a lot of effort in this masterpiece.


Dude, not cool, that's the game I wanted to mention.
Wouldn't have mentionned action/RPG elements, though.


----------



## prowler (Dec 10, 2011)

edit: instead of reporting myself to keep this thread ontopic I'll just edit.


----------



## chris888222 (Dec 10, 2011)

After some deep thought...

Pokemon as a handheld game is REALLY fun. I don't really see much particular flaw. I seem to really enjoy the 'repetition'! 

My opinion on Patapon 2 will not change. It's really good.

I'm trying hard to think of a console game... but I'm really more of a handheld gamer.


----------



## DS1 (Dec 10, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> edit: instead of reporting myself to keep this thread ontopic I'll just edit.



No man, it's cool, sorry about that.




chris888222 said:


> After some deep thought...
> 
> Pokemon as a handheld game is REALLY fun. I don't really see much particular flaw. I seem to really enjoy the 'repetition'!



That's the one game for years I gave a 10/10 to. It really is perfect, and yet they keep expanding and expanding on it! Same with the Inazuma Eleven series. edit- key to good games is lots of unique characters/items/clothes you can collect, hahha... I think the SMT games are good in this respect, except some of them are really brutal in their lack of freedom (like get stuck in a room, no save points, underleveled, wrong demons = instant death)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 10, 2011)

Ah yes, Tetris is also classic. If I had to choose a version I'd say Tetris Party. Good variety of game modes plus online and versus is endlessly amazing.

I'd also have to put Spyro 3 up there. I'd probably put it as my favorite 3D platformer.

Not necessarily perfect but Dissidia 012 also would get an honorable mention for almost the same reasons as Pokemon. Simple but engaging, strong pick up and play value, large amounts of content, and there's plenty of "game after the game". It improved upon the original Dissida while expertly removing every negative aspect about it. That's what I call a sequel.


----------



## xxNathanxx (Dec 10, 2011)

In no particular order:



















 (the 3DS version is sweet, though)





























No other games even have a touch on these masterpieces. If you deny this, you haven't played them yet.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 10, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> *snip*
> 
> EDIT 3: *Yes, I have a gigantic boner for Pokemon GSC.*



I HAVE JUST AS BIG OF A BONER IF NOT BIGGER FOR THIS GAME.

And Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald as well. I must admit that out of all the Pokemon games these 6 would be my favorite. I played GSC throughout my god damn childhood, it was the one thing I really could never part with. I remember part of my Crystal version had broken off and I literally kept the fucking thing for years until I finally just had to throw it away. I haven't played GSC in a while, thanks to Guild mentioning it I think I'm gonna see if I can find one of them for cheap online and play the shit out of it.

RSE was another of my favorite Pokemon games mainly because the story in it seemed to work quite well. It had improved upon the difference between good and evil groups, showing the possible outcome if the player couldn't stop Team Aqua/Team Magma (this was also in GSC with the shiny Gyrados event thing). I also enjoyed the new Pokemon in that game as well, they just seemed fitting and unique unlike the Pokemon games today.

EDIT: Also, the Spyro series because fuck yeah Sypro. I still play the shit out of it on emulators because it's just so damn good and has great replayability and story. I remember when I was young, about 12 years or so ago, when I had gotten my first bee sting my dad took me to some gaming store and bought me the second Spyro game. I played the ever-loving shit out of that game. Now I have like...9 games I have to play over Winter break. THANKS GUYS


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 10, 2011)

Too difficult. Every single game I play, I could find SOMETHING that could use some improving.

Valkyria Chronicles is probably the closest I can say a title has come to being perfect. I found absolutely nothing wrong with it in any way, except the AI was a little stupid sometimes. But...that was kinda needed because if the AI was super intelligent, that game would be freakin' impossible. But otherwise, the graphics were amazing and unique. It gave the game so much character, and made it quite beautiful. The story is fantastic, and they tell it very, very well. The main characters are all interesting and have depth to them, and even squad members (who aren't focused on in the game) have back stories, likes and dislikes. The Design Archive for the game really shows just how much effort went into making the Valkyria Chronicles universe. It's amazing the depth that game has.

Cave Story.  For what it is, and what it does, I couldn't see a single thing wrong with it.

Any Tales game, really. For its time, each Tales game does a really great job of delivering the same thing (combat wise), but improved and with unique features. Each delivers a fantastic new story in an interesting new world, Each with an awesome new set of characters. Voice acting is also quite good, though that's a lesser fact since most dubs are good these days. Can't say i'd wish for any improvements on any of the Tales games, except ToS2...but that doesn't count.

That's all I can think of off the top of my head, but i'm sure there's more lurking in my game library.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 10, 2011)

Big Riggs Over the Road Racing.


----------



## ilman (Dec 10, 2011)

I know only one game that is perfect:


Spoiler



minecraft v10.5.1


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 10, 2011)

With a "perfect game", I mostly think of games that had sequals that just lowered the overall experience rather than adding it.


Tetris is the obvious choice. It has so many variants and additions, but in the end, the simplicity of the original concept can't be beaten.

Portal. Easy, simple, obvious. I'm just glad that portal 2 doesn't fuck it up by trying to give the player more weapons or tools, which makes it as good as the first (yes, I know about the added features like the goo and the grav pads and so).

Red alert 2 (Yuri's revenge). I dunno why, but it's like this game was a turning point. It was the last RTS game I know that had units that could do just 1 thing. With C&C3 and RA3 units started to get all these abilities that made the game too overly complex to be simple & fun.

UT2004. I played this game daily for YEARS and if it wasn't for that lousy sequel that emptied all the servers, I'd still be playing it. Plus points were the magnificent editor as well as the scene, which meant you could easily download hundreds of maps of the same (or even better) quality as the retail ones. In addition, the amount of mods for it was so huge that you could never even get close to playing them all.

Starcraft 2. Gotta hand it to blizzard: they sure know how to make a great game. It's balanced, fun to play and even MORE fun to watch. In fact, I haven't played it in months, but I still watch youtube-commented matches on almost a daily basis (honestly, it's FAR more entertaining than any real sport match).


----------



## omgpwn666 (Dec 10, 2011)

Majora's Mask. Tons of side missions and adventure. I call that perfect because the goal was to make an awesome game and they succeeded in my honest opinion.


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 10, 2011)

It was mentioned already but Persona 4 was a perfect game for me. Even with the sometimes tiring grinding of levels, it's still a fun game that I can pick up anytime.


----------



## BrightNeko (Dec 10, 2011)

yay a jumbled bunch of opinions on games claiming they are perfect when no game is truly perfect with every game having some huge fatal flaw in them. Though it this post really needed? Probably not so free post count.


I will say wind waker, monster tale, and Sonic generations though.


----------



## prowler (Dec 10, 2011)

BrightNeko said:


> yay a jumbled bunch of opinions on games claiming they are perfect when no game is truly perfect with every game having some huge fatal flaw in them. Though it this post really needed? Probably not so free post count.


Yes, this is what this thread is about. People's opinions on *THEIR* perfect game. Not yours, not what is the worlds most perfect game, _theirs_.
Fucking shut up if you don't like people thinking some games are perfect.


----------



## BrightNeko (Dec 10, 2011)

Then why present the tread with the title "Games that are perfect" instead of "Games you consider perfect". Alternatively favorite games thread? Dunno it just seems like a large pile of flame bait in the wait.


----------



## frogboy (Dec 10, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Portal 2 is practically flawless. Writing is masterful, puzzles are challenging, and the difficulty curve is perfect. I can't think of a single flaw with that game unless you want to go on about graphics, but those still look good, even with Source being a bit "dated" now.



Yeaah. Portal 2 for the win.

Here's my example of a perfect game: BIT.TRIP FLUX

EDIT: To hide from potential flamers, I **THINK** it's a perfect game


----------



## prowler (Dec 10, 2011)

BrightNeko said:


> Then why present the tread with the title "Games that are perfect" instead of "Games you consider perfect". Alternatively favorite games thread? Dunno it just seems like a large pile of flame bait in the wait.


How about reading the OP? I said _*ITT:* Games you think are perfect and don't think could be improved in any way._.

How can people flame when all people are doing is complaining about the word perfect?


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Dec 10, 2011)

Kingdom Hearts 1 - Truly a game that was exciting from start to end. Everything the game is and what it does is perfect in every way, imo.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 10, 2011)

...and many, many more really... I just don't want to flood this topic with gems from the past. ;P


----------



## BrightNeko (Dec 10, 2011)

Topic title / first post

An read the OP that's why I said opinions, that is why I also added my small 3 games. Maybe I've just been around the worse gaming areas of the net to long that leads me to just instantly jumping on this thread as flame bait. :/ or maybe its cause people are just listing.


----------



## Devin (Dec 10, 2011)

Persona 3 Portable
Persona 4
The World Ends With You
Trace Memory
Time Hallow
Saint's Row: The Third
Infinity Blade
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Blue Rescue Team
Final Fantasy: Crisis Core
Jet Set Radio (Original, and Future.)
Sonic Adventure Battle 2
Sonic Riders
999


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 10, 2011)

Super Meat boy is a perfect example of indie/platform, one of the best platformers EVER made in the history of gaming.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Dec 10, 2011)

Max Payne
Max Payne 2
New Super Mario Bros Wii


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 10, 2011)

Megaman Battle Network series is definitely fit for me. It correctively mixes action elements into rpg elements (not to be mistaken with action rpgs; it's totally different). Basically, you and your opponent(s) are each given a 3*3 area to move upon, and you are supposed to use battle chips, each with a unique effect, damage (there are supportive/damage-less ones, as well), distance, and movement pattern, to defeat those enemies. There are approximately 150~250ish battle cards per game, and are divided into standard, mega, and giga chips. Each chip has a set of given letters (A-Z + asterisk) and for each turn in battle, you can only chose one letter to use (i.e. if you have 3 A chips and 2 B chips, you can only use either the 3 A chips or the 2 B chips for the turn). Asterisk can be used with any letter. This makes creating the 30-chip folder very fun and original to others' folders. Collecting chips is also very (time-consuming) but fun.

And what makes it perfect is that most of the battle is based on skill, rather than customization or how strong your Megaman is. No matter how strong your battle cards are, or how much HP your Megaman has, your skill on defeating the enemy is highly required. The difficulty cannot be changed, but it's very noob-friendly and the difficulty curve from the beginning to end (and after the end) is very well-set; once you learn the basics, you can build up on that and increase your skills, preparing for more formidable enemies ahead.

Multiplayer is uber fun, in which your skill _really_ plays a big role. Your megaman's stats or folder might be much weaker than your adversary's, but you have a chance of winning by effectively dodging/reading your enemies moves and timing each of your attacks.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 11, 2011)

Jokes aside, I guess that FF VII will settle for me. There's not a single thing I'd change of it.

Skyrim is also a close call. What an awesome game.

I'm not naming other games because I'm pretty sure that nostalgia-tinted glasses would prejudice my choice.


----------



## Coto (Dec 11, 2011)

Pretty much agreed with raulpica :3


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 11, 2011)

Bioshock series.
Minecraft.
Eternal Sonata.
Luigi's Mansion.
And a few other.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 11, 2011)

Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker

Pokemon Gold/Silver (Not the remakes, kiddies)

Super Mario World

Spyro 2: Ripto's Rage

Sly Cooper and the Thevius Raccoonus


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 11, 2011)

Well since everybody has an opinion on 'certain' games where they can't find a flaw inside the game itself. I have to say that one game I enjoy and define as 'perfect' is...






That's right this game is perfect and I don't see any flaws nor glitches from the gameplay and storyline. Most people who played it can't even comprehend the sheer genius that SEGA has put into this game alone.

You complain about awful programming and cheap deaths?! I counter your idiotic excuse and point out that this game has PERCISE platforming. The programmer wants you to know that you can't go anywhere without any trial and error. As you go through the levels you need to learn from your mistakes in order to advance through the level. You can't go fast on the first level unless you want to die before you go through your first loop-de-loop, this game also have 'mach-speed' sections before the end of every level. Then you enter the cutscenes which gives that 'cinema' feel towards it. Each character displays certain emotions that causes them to develop instead of feeling as a one-sided character. As you progress through the game you notice that Sonic is having a friendly relationship with the Princess of Soleanna, Elise without going into too much thought about his internal feels for her. This game will be rememebered as SEGA's best troll bait  game ever.


----------



## syko5150 (Dec 11, 2011)

The only game I think is perfect is The Legend of Zelda on NES...No other game has me coming back to it hundreds of times and never getting bored of it.


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm too tired to write a description right now, so I'll just be lazy and post some pictures instead:


----------



## RikuCrafter (Dec 11, 2011)

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time, Red Dead Redemption, Uncharted 2 (3 was close), Minecraft.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 11, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:


> Well since everybody has an opinion on 'certain' games where they can't find a flaw inside the game itself. I have to say that one game I enjoy and define as 'perfect' is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am a die-hard Sonic fan but you are, with all due respect, full of c*rap. I can't count how many times I fell through the floor in that piece of gar... *reads the small print*

Well-played. >>


----------



## jefffisher (Dec 11, 2011)

mario land 3
super mario galaxy 1
super mario 64
super mario world
donkey kong country 1
mario kart 64
sonic adventure 1
super meat boy
all pokemon games before GBA
_The Amazing Spider-Man vs. The Kingpin_
_new super mario bros both the wii and ds one._
_HALO 1_


----------



## DarkStriker (Dec 11, 2011)

Lol at prowler.

Perfect game eh.... Cant say i have played a game without it having flaws. Oh well my perfect game would be Yu-Gi-Oh.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 11, 2011)

DarkStriker said:


> Lol at prowler.
> 
> Perfect game eh.... Cant say i have played a game without it having flaws. Oh well my perfect game would be Yu-Gi-Oh.



Yu-Gi-Oh........ (╮°-°)╮┳━┳ ( ╯°□°)╯ ┻━┻


----------



## linuxGuru (Dec 11, 2011)

Mother 3
Donkey Kong 64
Donkey Kong Country
Wario Land 
Virtual Boy Wario Land


----------



## DroRox (Dec 11, 2011)

Alright here's my list:
Super Mario World 3
Pokemon Gold/Silver/Crystal (Maybe HeartGold/SoulSilver in here too.)
Megaman X/X2
Zelda OoT
Zelda MM
Zelda Skyward Sword
Spyro Series for the PSone
Crash Bandicoot (The first one for the PSone)
Pokemon Stadium 1/2
Mario Kart: Double Dash
Sonic Adventure (for Dreamcast)

Umm I'm sure I'll have more...


----------



## Elrinth (Dec 11, 2011)

Perfect for being within the restrictions of the systems they were released on. They are still GREAT FUN to play to this day and probably will be forever:
*Zelda: Link's Awakening*
*Zelda: A Link to the Past*
*Mega Man 2, Mega Man 3, Mega Man X*
*Super Punch Out, Mike Tyson's Punch Out*
*Super Metroid*
*Super Mario World*
*Mario Kart: Double Dash*

Games which I really love, but are far from perfect (some should be played thru once, others can really be enjoyed numerous times):
*Final Fantasy 6, 7, 9* (They each have their tedious grinding parts & slower pacing which sort of takes away alittle fun. But the amazing amount of great music, content & story has not been surpassed by any game to this day in my oppinion)
*Secret of Mana & Seiken Densetsu 3* (Both with flawed item system and poor spell system. But I love the action-rpg setting in the these games. Just that it's not 100% executed)
*Mega Man 1, Mega Man 4* (They just didn't feel as polished as 2 and 3, even tho they're mostly the same)
*Super Mario Bros. 2 (Doki Doki Panic)* - I find the character physics a bit too annoying. Toad always felt best to play, but it sucks he jumps not too high. It had it's variations in level and monster design but somehow I felt it lacked.
*Faxanadu* (The whole equipment system was neat, but definatly needed working. If you equip helmet before anything else, you're screwed  )
*Breath of Fire 2 *(I didn't play the first too much so I can't say about that, nor the iterations after. But 2 was a great game, but it felt like it needed a bit grinding and battles felt alittle sluggish)
*Doom 2* (it's really plagued with limitations, but it's still probably the FPS I've spent most time in my life on)
*Zelda - Ocarina of Time, Majora's Mask, 1, 2, Twilight Princess, Wind Waker, Skyward Sword* (I'm not going to go in on detail on why they're not perfect, but they each have their not so great parts)
*Quake 1 & 3 *(If I fire up these today I'm always thinking, fuck-aweful graphics, but the gameplay itself is pretty much perfected)
*Perfect Dark & Golden Eye *(Slowdown-game nr 1, box-face, do I really need to keep naming the bad parts?)
*Elder Scrolls: Daggerfall, Oblivion, Skyrim* (Faaaaaaaaar from perfect, but really enjoyable games)
*Heroes of Newerth *(Perfect in gameplay, but setting up games, dropping out, rejoining etc all have problems. Then there's the rage which comes from competitive ultra-fast paced games (sure it's slow in the beginning but what you do a few minutes or seconds ago will affect 100% the outcome of the game which makes this pretty much the most competitive game in history. sometimes you can't win because you couldn't pick the right hero combo to match your enemies. that is ofcourse, if you are on same skill level as the opponents))

I can keep this on forever, so I'm just going to stop here.


----------



## Coto (Dec 11, 2011)

Also, Chrono Cross, Tales Of Symphonia (1), Mario 3 nes, Yoshi's Island (snes), FF:CC (storyline) and I could go on...

!! Forgot to mention Megaman X series... from X1 to X6 they're like the best 2D shooter series i've played in my life, besides the character's role (how someone good can turn evil and viceversa)


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 11, 2011)

I forgot some games...


Unreal. I know it hasn't aged that well, but it still has the best atmospheric music in any adventure-style FPS. As well as some of the best designed levels.

Unreal Tournament. In a way, the UT2003/4 sequels screwed up the simplicity with their dodgy moves, but this game has been awarded the GOTY award for VERY good reasons. The fact that people are still making new levels over a decade since the game was released says something.

Rollercoaster tycoon. This is how all the simulation games should be: simple in design, fun to use, yet lets you be totally in control. The stuff you could do was just astonishing.


(I'd like to give credit to fallout or doom 1&2 as well, but I really shouldn't. While they had some major strengths, they had glearing points you cannot deny before saying the game was perfect. fallout had a f**ed up inventory system and was very iffy about NPC's, and doom was straight out imbalanced with their weapons).


----------



## awssk8er (Dec 11, 2011)

1) Uncharted 2: Drake's Deception.
2) Super Mario Galaxy 2.
3) Soma Bringer (For a very long time I thought it was perfect, but now I can think of some improvements. Still deserves to be on this list).
4) Twilight Princess (There are a few parts I would have taken out of the game, just because they were annoying. Besides that, the game is perfect).
5) Banjo Tooie (For it's time, it's perfect. Such an amazing game).

I feel like I'm missing something....

Edit:

Aha, Roller Coaster Tycoon 3. That's what I'm missing.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 11, 2011)

Skyrim most definitely. There is just something about throwing yourself into a medieval world and showing people, and creatures the business end of your weapon of choice. The story telling aspect of Skyrim is great, and the added cool factor of extensive Lore makes you feel like you're playing a book.

A close second would be Fallout: New Vegas. While the bug ratio was absolutely horrid and almost rendered the game unplayable, the folks at Obsidian really know how to tell a story and keep an audience. The gameplay was incredible as well. I played Fallout 3 for about 4 hours and quit, but the core aspects of New Vegas hooked me nigh immediately. Almost every quirk that I hated about Fallout 3 was fixed, or one patch away from being fixed. =3

I think many of the Pokemon games themselves were perfect RPGs in their own right, and the continue to accel at what they're meant to be since the very first games.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Dec 11, 2011)

That is all....


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 11, 2011)

tetris and pong


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Dec 11, 2011)

Ocarina of Time, 3D version included.
Arkham City.
Prototype 2
Wind Waker
Big Rigs Off The Road Racing, the Original, unpatched, clean version.
ET for Atari 2600.
JK for the last 2.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 12, 2011)

Sterling said:


> Skyrim most definitely. There is just something about throwing yourself into a medieval world and showing people, and creatures the business end of your weapon of choice. The story telling aspect of Skyrim is great, and the added cool factor of extensive Lore makes you feel like you're playing a book.


Until you take an arrow to the knee.



Foxi4 said:


> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> > Well since everybody has an opinion on 'certain' games where they can't find a flaw inside the game itself. I have to say that one game I enjoy and define as 'perfect' is...
> ...


I don't care if he's trolling or not, but with all due respect, if he thinks Sonic '06 is the perfect game for him, how much does it hurt your ego?


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 12, 2011)

Sonic 2006 is like a stain on the very fabric of reality. It's a game that was hyped as the "return of the Adventure-Style Sonic games", it fed the hungry fans with stunning graphics and great cinematics just to turn out to be a bugfest of falling through floors and getting stuck in walls.

I sincerely tried to enjoy this game but every single time we played it with my girlfriend we ended up arguing when one of us was dying for no apparent reason. I layed it off when I was about 95% into Sonic's story and I'm sure I will pick it up again sometime just to finish it but... ugh... it HURTS to play this game, and it hurts to think how much I anticipated it at the time.

So yes, if someone considers THIS as the pinnacle of Sonic games and is serious about it, then it does hurt my ego.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 12, 2011)

Answer accepted.
You can proceed.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 12, 2011)

Just for the sake of being an asshole.


*All of COD*


----------



## klim28 (Dec 12, 2011)

Power Stone 2 - Dreamcast/PSP
Super Mario 3 - Famicom


----------



## Haloman800 (Dec 12, 2011)

No games are ever perfect. The closest thing to perfection is Tetris, Halo Reach, & Galcon IMO.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 12, 2011)

Haloman800 said:


> No games are ever perfect.



Games *you think* are perfect

Read the topic title next time.


----------



## Judas18 (Dec 12, 2011)

Destroy All Humans!, Destroy All Humans! 2 and Destroy All Humans!: Path of the Furon. Not Big Will Unleashed though, that was shite.


----------



## Geren (Dec 12, 2011)

This. Perfect music, graphics, control, and difficulty. it really meade me feel like I was alone in a big planet...


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Dec 12, 2011)

Battlefield 2 v1.0 (patches made it less arcadey and a nerf-fest, taking off major points for that)


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 12, 2011)

and


----------



## wasim (Dec 12, 2011)

Professor layton series


----------



## Fyrus (Dec 12, 2011)

I have yet to find a flaw of this awesome game.


----------



## zeromac (Dec 12, 2011)

Team Fortress 2


I've never spent so much time on one game and enjoyed it for so long


----------



## naglaro00 (Dec 12, 2011)

Mother 3
Final Fantasy VI
Super Smash Bros. Brawl
BlazBlue: Continuum Shift (not II. The DLC characters were very imbalanced)
Team Fortress 2


Spoiler



Skullgirls


----------



## Defiance (Dec 12, 2011)

I had soo much fun with this game!  It's also probably the only game (besides Portal 2) to make me laugh.  I believe it is truly underrated.


----------



## ficarra1002 (Dec 12, 2011)

Recently, borderlands


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Dec 12, 2011)

How about Crisis Core? I really liked that game.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Dec 12, 2011)

Dark Cloud 2 (Still my favorite game ever)
999
Burnout 3
NFS underground1&2
And Mercenaries 2 (I know its terrible and glitchy and the physics suck but that's why I love it)


----------



## lufere7 (Dec 14, 2011)

Pokemon Gold
Metroid Prime
Final Fantasy VI
TLOZ: A Link to the Past
999
Ever17
Fire Emblem 7


----------



## Devante (Dec 14, 2011)

Can anyone argue with Shadow of Colossus or Katamari?

When I see you say "perfect", I imagine you to mean a game that delivers the experience it promised and also that the experience is enjoyable.
In that regard, it seems that the more simple the game, the easier it is to say it's perfect.

For instance, some say Tetris and for what it is, Tetris is perfect. The music is catchy, the graphics interesting enough for a game where you drop blocks on each other, gameplay is simply yet increasingly difficult. On the other hand, I see some say Persona 4, which to me would be hard to say is perfect because it doesn't promise anything specific, just an RPG (jRPG?) set in Persona world with whatever battle system it has, music it has, storyline it has. (I've never played, by the way).

So it's difficult for me to say a game like... oh I don't know... Zelda is completely perfect since it's so complex.
On the other hand, I can say Katamari is definitely perfect. It's game where you roll up stuff on a ball. Music is definitely interesting, graphics are fun, levels aren't repetitive!


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Dec 14, 2011)

Zhu Zhu Pets 2. I love all the action.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Dec 15, 2011)

Devante said:


> Can anyone argue with Shadow of Colossus


Getting this for Christmas! I already know how it ends though :/ Darn videos not telling me that they contain spoilers >.< I'm still excited to play it though


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 15, 2011)

Mother 3.
Mother 3.
EarthBound.
Earth Bound Zero.
Mother 3.


----------



## jrk190 (Dec 15, 2011)

The World Ends With You


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 15, 2011)

Devante said:


> So it's difficult for me to say a game like... oh I don't know... Zelda is completely perfect since it's so complex.



It's not really complex, just (generally) well designed. Combat is simplistic, storyline is simplistic, characters are simplistic, and art style is also simplistic. Most of the puzzles are usually just taking an item you've gained recently and using it on this or that, just in different ways. It's well designed but certainly not complex.



jrk190 said:


> The World Ends With You



Okay, I'm gonna tackle this. I don't like TWEWY and that's no secret. I'll leave all my story and art criticisms aside as that's a whole "different strokes, different folks" type of thing, but I certainly wouldn't classify the gameplay as perfect. I found it cluttered and more annoying than "fun" or "exciting". I do really hate the art style and story but leaving those aside, the gameplay still isn't satisfactory and certainly not perfect.


----------



## Selim873 (Dec 15, 2011)

Grandia II (Dreamcast)
Shenmue (Dreamcast)
Jet Grind Radio (Dreamcast)
Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver (Dreamcast)
Conker's Bad Fur Day (N64)

Never found anything to complain about for these games.  Even though I'm legitimately stuck on Grandia because my characters are too weak and I can't go back far enough to level up, I have fun just by looking at the screen.  I'm WAY too patient!  lol


----------



## cosmiccow (Dec 15, 2011)

Half-Life 2
Donkey Kong Country Wii
Skyrim


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 15, 2011)

No games are perfect at all. All games are pros and cons. You silly.


----------



## Redhorse (Aug 7, 2012)

let me start out by saying ..you are either part of the solution or the problem.​How many more people are NOT going to read...​_...games _*'YOU THINK' *_are perfect.._​
Here's my contribution to the solution...


To me perfect games are ones I wouldn't change, games that I really like just the
way they are (but who could not use more episodes... more of the
same)

*1) *Advance Wars Days of Ruin/Dual Strike DS
*2) *Fire EMblem (Sacred Stones) GBA
*3)* Civilization Revolution DS
*4)* Age of Empires DS (Mythology was close 2nd) DS
*5)* Original Golden Sun (GBA)
*6) *GTA Chinatown wars DS
*7)* Chronotrigger DS
(there were many more ds games but to spare all the wall-o-text....

On PC it would be Civilization 3 & Roller Coaster tycoon 1.


----------



## astrangeone (Aug 7, 2012)

-  Earthbound (SNES)
-  Final Fantasy Mystic Quest (SNES)  - yes, I know, it's weird, and it's slow, but it's good....
-  Tetris (GB)
-  Shinobi (Game Gear) - which I remember beating, but I honestly don't remember.  It was a borrowed game from a friend, and I took it to bed and beat it in the week we temporarily traded.
-  Killer Instinct (Arcade)
-  Gundam Battle Royal (PSP)

Yes, I'm a nerd for older games.  And Earthbound is a gem in a sea of trite SNES games.


----------



## Fishaman P (Aug 7, 2012)

Hmmmm...

1) Zelda: Ocarina of Time (N64/GC/VC, not that 3DS trash)
2) Retro Game Challenge (NDS)
3) Pokemon Emerald (GBA)


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 7, 2012)

Fishaman P said:


> 1) Zelda: Ocarina of Time (N64/GC/VC, not that 3DS trash)


3DS trash? What? It's an improvement in every way.


----------



## DS1 (Aug 7, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Devante said:
> 
> 
> > So it's difficult for me to say a game like... oh I don't know... Zelda is completely perfect since it's so complex.
> ...



Yeah, but see, we didn't find it cluttered and annoying, unsatisfactory or imperfect. That's the whole point of the thread -_-
The only thing that made no sense was the pin inventory, which desperately needed a "sell all but one of each kind" button, but I mean, that's a minor gripe among 1,000,000 good points. Everything else would have been addressed in the inevitable sequel had A) the game made money, and B) SE not been so eager to crap out more lousy Kingdom Hearts spinoffs. But even then it would have been like the jump from Mass Effect 1 -> 2, cleaner inventory and easier interface (not that I had trouble with the interface, but you know... all the people with mangled hands trying to play these games :\  )


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 7, 2012)

DS1 said:


> Everything else would have been addressed in the inevitable sequel had A) the game made money, and B) SE not been so eager to crap out more lousy Kingdom Hearts spinoffs.


http://andriasang.co...i_sequel_hints/

The World Ends With You 2 3DS probably.


----------



## DS1 (Aug 7, 2012)

soulx said:


> DS1 said:
> 
> 
> > Everything else would have been addressed in the inevitable sequel had A) the game made money, and B) SE not been so eager to crap out more lousy Kingdom Hearts spinoffs.
> ...



He's been doing that for years, it's because TWEWY was originally planned as a trilogy, but development on the second game was cancelled once 123/586 Garbage took priority. But sure, I'll keep my fingers crossed for TGS just like I do every year, along with River City Ransom 2, Rival Schools 3, etc.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 7, 2012)

Bastion is just about perfect. Can't really think of any flaws in the game.

Rayman Origins is also basically perfect.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 7, 2012)

Not going to shock anyone what my first game is going to be





If you were shocked, then you clearly don't know me well enough
The rest are just other games I enjoyed the most of all my games and still play over and over again


Spoiler


----------



## Master Mo (Aug 7, 2012)

I won`t start commenting why I disagree with other peoples choices, since this is very subjective but here I go:

I think "A Link to the Past" and "Super Metroid" are as perfect as it can get... Really I think those games have little to no flaws other then when people just don`t like the particular genre and therefore don`t like the respective game.

*EDIT*: Just realized that this is an old thread  Nice, that my opinion hasn`t changed since then


----------



## DragorianSword (Aug 7, 2012)

A game is perfect to me when:
1. I can play the game over and over again (so a good story)
2. It has new, fresh and unique gameplay (at least for me at that time)

My list:

- Fable: The Lost Chapters
I had never played that kind of RPG before (where you don't have to click your attacks from a list, but actually control the character) and back then it was still original that your choices had influence on your character.

- The World Ends With You
Refreshing gameplay and nice story. Also nice artwork.

- Pokemon Blue
Back then very new gameplay, not really incredible story but the collecting of weird animals and stuff was more enough to make it perfect.
I know most will say that GSC was the best, but personally I really don't think that's true. It was almost the same game, just a new region and 100 extra pokemon.
But well maybe that's just because I went straight from RBY to RSE. I only got my hands on Gold after that and it just coudn't compare to RSE.
It's strange but I played Blue about a 100 times, Ruby 30 times, Diamond 16 times and Black 5 times, but Gold only 2 times (3 times if you count Heart Gold).
It just interests me as much as the other games.

I would like to add Xenoblade Chronicles, but I haven't finished it yet.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Aug 7, 2012)

There is no perfect game but the closest I've played to perfect have got to be:
-The Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time (all versions): Typical, I know. But it is definitely the #1 best game I've played.
-Super Mario Galaxy (the first game): One of the best I've played. I don't see how they could've improved it.
-The Elder Scrolls III Morrowind. Nuff said.
-Pokémon Platinum. I've played every Pokémon gen. Sinnoh's by far my favourite region; Platinum was flawless. Great story and a huge step-up from Diamond and Pearl.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 7, 2012)

Ugh, looking back at my post in 2011 I find my views have changed slightly. I do like the mentioned Pokemon games still, it's just now I can't play any of them without a superspeed hack. Too boring. Still feel the same about the first 3 Spyro games though 

As for now I honestly don't know, there are a lot of games I've played now and I can't find one that's overly perfect. Perhaps Mario Kart 64, I still play that game to this day and love every minute of it. 

Worms Armageddon/Worms World Party are also some great games I play a lot. I remember first introducing my dad to this game a while back and he got hooked on it for months.

Not sure what else.


----------



## EyeZ (Aug 7, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Perhaps Mario Kart 64, I still play that game to this day and love every minute of it.



That is my favourite Mario Kart too, the hours we spent on that game.

For me that would be one of the games i would call perfect.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 7, 2012)

Super Mario Bros. 3.

I cannot see one thing wrong with it, still looks great, plays perfectly, a perfect difficulty curve and it's just the right length, sound and music are great.  I've tried playing it objectively without gushing with nostalgia, I mean I love Galaxy 1 & 2 but I can see some flaws, same with World & Yoshi's Island but SMB3 is the perfect game.  For me there is no better platformer.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 7, 2012)

I'd say that the Portal series is as close to perfect as games can get.

Also, while I don't think Arkham City is quite perfect as a game, I'd say it is the perfect Batman game. When it comes to the characters, the setting, etc., it nails everything.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 7, 2012)

Tekken 3, Crisis Core: Final Fantasy Vii and Pokemon Emerald


----------



## gamefan5 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Super Mario Bros. 3.
> 
> I cannot see one thing wrong with it, still looks great, plays perfectly, a perfect difficulty curve and it's just the right length, sound and music are great.  I've tried playing it objectively without gushing with nostalgia, I mean I love Galaxy 1 & 2 but I can see some flaws, same with World & Yoshi's Island but SMB3 is the perfect game.  For me there is no better platformer.


I second that.

A few that I would consider close to perfect would be...
LoZ: ALttP
LoZ: Link's Awakening (It was advanced for it's time)
SMG 2 (Very few flaws and a very good game)
Rayman Origins (Nails the platforming genre, it's ridiculous. Such a good game yet underrated)
Portal
Super Mario RPG (A few misses here and there but hey, that's why I said 'close to perfect XD)
Mario and Lugi SS (A perfect blend of unique RPG elements, action, hilarious dialogue and lovable characters that will keep you wanting for more XD)



That's all I got in my head.
I srsly don't see what so 'perfect with OoT but that's my PoV. It's not a secret that I didn't enjoy it as the other Zelda games.


----------



## Pleng (Aug 8, 2012)

prowler said:


> How about reading the OP? I said _*ITT:* Games you think are perfect and don't think could be improved in any way._.
> 
> How can people flame when all people are doing is complaining about the word perfect?



The point is even the best games could be improved. Your criteria really leads to nothing. I'll list a few games that would _almost_ make it onto my list, and the reason they miss the all important _don't think could be improved in any way_.

NiGHTS into Dreams & Christmas NiGHTS - Could do with some nicer, more up to date graphics
Daytona USA 2001 - Could do with a couple more tracks and nicer, more up to date graphics
Super Mario World - Could do with some nicer, more up to date graphics
The Legend of Zelda ALTTP - Could do with some more stuff going on in the underground caves, and nicer, more up to date graphics



prowler said:


> It's just games you'd play that you wouldn't get bored of, no matter what year or how old you are. Jesus, when someone throws the title perfect, people cry saying there isn't one.



Another could of games that, in addition to having a couple of possible improvements, don't fit the above additional criteria, as they are play-through-once games:

Prisoners of Ice - Irritatingly, you can die on a couple of occasions and could do with nicer, more up to date graphics
Beneath a Steal Sky - Irritatingly, you can die on a couple of occasions and nicer, more up to date graphics
Indiana Jones and the Last Cursade, the Adventure Game - Could do with nicer, more up to date graphics and a more up to date figting mechanism


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 8, 2012)

System Shock 2, Worms: Armageddon, Quake 2, Half-Life, Counter Strike, Deus Ex, Deus Ex: Human Revolution, Syndicate Wars, Resident Evil: Remake, No More Heroes, 999, Hotel Dusk, Last Window, Ace Attorney (all of them, really), Beneath a Steal Sky, The Curse of Monkey Island, Portal 1 and 2, Unreal Tournament, Bloody Roar: Primal Fury, Tekken 3, Tekken Tag Tournament, Pokemon R/B/Y, Fallout 1 and 2, Baldur's Gate 1 and 2, Advance Wars, GTA 1 and San Andreas, Metroid Prime, Metal Gear Solid: Twin Snakes, Duke Nukem 3D, Sonic 3 and Knuckles, Sonic Adventure 2: Battle, Sonic Advance and Advance 2, Sonic R, Crisis Zone, Myth: The Fallen Lords, Starcraft, Diablo 2, Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit 1 and 2 - no particular order as they're all shining examples in their respective genres, at least in my opinion.


----------



## Yumi (Aug 8, 2012)

Drill Dozer(!!!!!), LoZMM(!!!!!), MK64/DoubeDash, LoZWW, SMB(classic), and Bleach: Versus Crusade (I love it)



Suprgamr232 said:


> Worms Armageddon/Worms World Party are also some great games I play a lot. I remember first introducing my dad to this game a while back and he got hooked on it for months.





Spoiler



YES!!!


----------



## saloalea (Aug 8, 2012)

Super Mario World (my favorite game as a kid)

The Wind Waker (my favorite game of the last 10 years)

Soulcalibur for Dreamcast (if you played this with your mates in early 2000s, you know what I mean)

any of the HeartBeat, ArtePiazza or Level-5 Dragon Quests.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Aug 8, 2012)

My take on a "perfect game" is one I enjoy so much so that I wouldn't mind playing it again and again (I have a strict finish-campaign-and-that's-it policy)

- Half Life 2
- Skyrim
- Advance Wars 1/ Dual Strike/ Days of Ruin
- Phoenix Wright
- GTAIV/ Chinatown Wars
- Team Fortress 2
- Portal


----------

